# SIN FROM LOOKISM HERE. AMA



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

ask away


----------



## Djkhaled_Lookism (Jul 12, 2019)

What happened?


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2019)

Will the site come back?


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey you should have placed this in off topic.

How do you feel about The Liechensteiner and Admin trying to frame you, josh, and real rob for the doxxing fiasco, claiming that it was an inside job to direct traffic to other sites?


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

Djkhaled_Lookism said:


> What happened?


2 hackers came into the forum, see the pinned thread. Though i dont beleive they were paid by IT. i think they just did it for fun but wanted to pin it on IT as a joke. 



Pendejo said:


> Will the site come back?


uncertain


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

Should we trust admin and leichtensteiner?


----------



## Djkhaled_Lookism (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> 2 hackers came into the forum, see the pinned thread. Though i dont beleive they were paid by IT. i think they just did it for fun but wanted to pin it on IT as a joke.
> 
> 
> uncertain


Was Surgerymaxxing the same guy as the hacker? Who brought him to the site?


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> Should we trust admin and leichtensteiner?


No. there is a discord server that we went to, liechtensteiner and admin have framed many mods of the forum including me to be used as scapegoats for the sites issue.


Djkhaled_Lookism said:


> Was Surgerymaxxing the same guy as the hacker? Who brought him to the site?


they are 2 people working together. they are familiar with the forum, they could have been past users. definately not brand new.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> Hey you should have placed this in off topic.
> 
> How do you feel about The Liechensteiner and Admin trying to frame you, josh, and real rob for the doxxing fiasco, claiming that it was an inside job to direct traffic to other sites?



when did this happen? any screenshots?


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

How fucked are we @sin ?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 12, 2019)

I shid my pants again help me papa


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> Hey you should have placed this in off topic.
> 
> How do you feel about The Liechensteiner and Admin trying to frame you, josh, and real rob for the doxxing fiasco, claiming that it was an inside job to direct traffic to other sites?


I was asleep when that happened, when i woke up and relised that they had framed me and banned my accounts i was appalled. im not sure if admin actually thinks i did any wrong or hes just using me as a scapegoat on purpose because he cant cope with the fact the forum got hacked by 2 guys using XSS exploits. 

In the discord server the overall consensus is that they know that we had nothing to do with the forum but wanted an opportunity to blame it on us, despite me banning dimez alts and cleaning up the forum of dox posts while spamming PMs to admin to get his lazy ass on his site and fix the exploits. Hes either really stupid to think i had anything to do with it, or really conniving. 

i expect a deep apology if the forum ever comes back. idk why i even care so much, i do my best job and the admin acknoledges it by banning me and tellign the whole forum i am 'conspiring' against him. a simple check at the moderator logs or my PMs disproves this. 

Admin/liechtensteiner/poobear. if u are reading this. explain yourself


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 12, 2019)

just rope boyo


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

i dont know what to believe anymore


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 12, 2019)

Nothing works if you are small


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

I have some screenshots i would like to share proving admin wrong, that the forum was hacked, and i am innocent. i really shouldnt need to do this as it shouldnt even be a question of if i did anything wrong. but whatever. people are really confused by admin lieing about what happened for whatever reason. i just want people to know the truth and not think i am the bad guy. Not to mention i was put in harms way by dealing with the malicious hackers. only to be banned by the Admin of lookism because he wants to think i was conspired with him


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 12, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> just rope boyo


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

This was when i thought surgerymaxxing was a good guy, before i learned him and dimez were working together. 
My account on lookism was hijacked and he was banning people from me with the same reason as the one in realrob screenshot


----------



## Djkhaled_Lookism (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> I have some screenshots i would like to share proving admin wrong, that the forum was hacked, and i am innocent. i really shouldnt need to do this as it shouldnt even be a question of if i did anything wrong. but whatever. people are really confused by admin lieing about what happened for whatever reason. i just want people to know the truth and not think i am the bad guy. Not to mention i was put in harms way by dealing with the malicious hackers. only to be banned by the Admin of lookism because he wants to think i was conspired with him



Was he bluffing with the threat or did he actually get your shit?


----------



## fobos (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> I have some screenshots i would like to share proving admin wrong, that the forum was hacked, and i am innocent. i really shouldnt need to do this as it shouldnt even be a question of if i did anything wrong. but whatever. people are really confused by admin lieing about what happened for whatever reason. i just want people to know the truth and not think i am the bad guy. Not to mention i was put in harms way by dealing with the malicious hackers. only to be banned by the Admin of lookism because he wants to think i was conspired with him


ok *Pete*


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

Djkhaled_Lookism said:


> Was he bluffing with the threat or did he actually get your shit?


he has it but my life is already over and he already leaked the dox. idc anymore. i just putting the truth out there. its like doxxing a animal. nobody care
If u want the discord there is more people talking there about what happened. if u want to know what is going on


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> when did this happen? any screenshots?



Because some posts and threads were deleted by Liechtensteiner and later by Admin, not everything could be salvaged. Not all threads made where he accused the super mods were archived.

In other threads, he called out specific mods, and named realrob as being apart of the attempt to overthrow the site, and claimed it was a plan that has been going on for months in advance


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> I was asleep when that happened, when i woke up and relised that they had framed me and banned my accounts i was appalled. im not sure if admin actually thinks i did any wrong or hes just using me as a scapegoat on purpose because he cant cope with the fact the forum got hacked by 2 guys using XSS exploits.
> 
> In the discord server the overall consensus is that they know that we had nothing to do with the forum but wanted an opportunity to blame it on us, despite me banning dimez alts and cleaning up the forum of dox posts while spamming PMs to admin to get his lazy ass on his site and fix the exploits. Hes either really stupid to think i had anything to do with it, or really conniving.
> 
> ...



i was online but i didnt see anyone blaming you. did i miss something?


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> This was when i thought surgerymaxxing was a good guy, before i learned him and dimez were working together.
> My account on lookism was hijacked and he was banning people from me with the same reason as the one in realrob screenshot



Something was off about SurMaxx from the beginning, but unlike most people I didn't believe he and dimez were one in the the same.

I found it strange how he proclaimed he was so against blackhat work, yet would make threads about how he could easily hire hitmen to kill every user here if he wanted, then made threads about wanting to torture women, then would later say "no, xyz request is much too blackhat for me, I wouldn't do such a thing".

And when he stated that he only recently found out about PSL/Lookism, but was mentioning old members in detail, users that didn't post since the 2012-2015 era I knew he was not a noob.

It was just a big contradiction and felt not quite right. I just couldn't put my finger on it.

So basically it was a big larp by two elite haxxorz, but what was the reason behind this?

I wonder if they want Incelz to go to war on IncelTears or something? But most users are no where near prolific in hacking, so I don't know how that would work anyhow. Unless, someone had enough funds to hire a hacker...


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 12, 2019)

im too low iq to undeerstand this stuff


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> Because some posts and threads were deleted by Liechtensteiner and later by Admin, not everything could be salvaged. Not all threads made where he accused the super mods were archived.
> 
> In other threads, he called out specific mods, and named realrob as being apart of the attempt to overthrow the site, and claimed it was a plan that has been going on for months in advance



i read that but i cant recall @sin got blamed
and does the new site exist? this jason genova guy (who just recently made a tone of money with crypto) wanted to make a new one i heard


----------



## Djkhaled_Lookism (Jul 12, 2019)

What's the discord btw?


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i was online but i didnt see anyone blaming you. did i miss something?



In several threads, The Liechtensteiner said that the banned mods were apart of the conspiracy to doxx users, ddos the site, in order to increase membership to a rival PSL site. Not all threads were archived in time before the site went down, and some were deleted because they called out Admin etc.,. Several users can testify to seeing both Admin and Liechtensteiner blaming the banned super mods, and claiming there was no actual ddos/doxx attack.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> In several threads, The Liechtensteiner said that the banned mods were apart of the conspiracy to doxx users, ddos the site, in order to increase membership to a rival PSL site. Not all threads were archived in time before the site went down, and some were deleted because they called out Admin etc.,. Several users can testify to seeing both Admin and Liechtensteiner blaming the banned super mods, and claiming there was no actual ddos/doxx attack.



what if they got hacked too tbh


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i read that but i cant recall @sin got blamed
> and does the new site exist? this jason genova guy (who just recently made a tone of money with crypto) wanted to make a new one i heard



I wouldn't make it up to incriminate anybody without reason, but banned super mods, included josh, sin, and rr. When he said all the banned mods were apart of this, he is instating that sin and josh were involved. Others can attest to this as well.


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> what if they got hacked too tbh


https://looksmax.org/threads/i-summon-admin-and-liechtensteiner-to-explain-themselves.27843/
this is what i got to say on it. im utterly appaled. my discord is azier#9563
also where the fuck is this rival PSL site. i love lookism. why would any of us have any incentive to leave when we are already the supermoderators of lookism.net which is my dream. who are they trying to fool by pushing this narrative


----------



## currymax (Jul 12, 2019)

are u bojack tho


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

they probably just got hacked. if realrob account got hacked they accounts probably got hacked too


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

They were really dedicated to the lie, that had newer accounts to promote this "it's all an inside job" conspiracy

Here's another thread, unfortunately it was only archived at the first post and not the commets that came after









Old user here - The site isnt hacked and noone will get doxxed, its a…


archived 12 Jul 2019 11:24:49 UTC




archive.is






"this is an longplanned inside job to promote the launch of a different site (which is run by the same people who misused their mod power here to leak your data / dox you - should you really register there?).

there was never any hack. surgerymax is as real as the ads you get on a porn video. Some mods backstabbed the other mods and made all of this seem like a ¨hack¨ meanwhile nothing like that is happening, its just mods abusing their powers. Many users are involved in this and some even made thousands of post just to earn enough trust to not be suspected.


This is fun tho, lets see how it goes down"

Here's another thread, but this time calling out Admin and the active mods, who weren't banned. These threads kept being deleted, and the user flushed.









Don’t trust mods or admin


archived 12 Jul 2019 11:46:48 UTC




archive.is













The mods are liars last time warning you guys


archived 12 Jul 2019 12:00:14 UTC




archive.is





from the second link

"THE MODS ARE FULL OF SHIT. ADMIN USES THIS SITE AND YOUR IPS TO MINE FOR BITCOIN THATS WHY ITS SO SLOW

THE WEBSITE ACTUALLY WAS HACKED BUT THERE COVERING THERE STEPS

IM IN A ***** WITH THE GUY WHO MADE SLAYer.co he made it IN LIKE A DAY CAUSE OF ADMINS INCOMPETENCE

ADMIN DOESNT CARE ABOUT THE SITE HES BEEN GONE FOREVER AND NEVER POSTS HE ONLY CANE BACK BECAUSE IF TRAFFIC DISSAPERS HIS MONEY DOES

HES A NORWOODING OLD SUBHUMAN LIAR DONT TRUST HIM

LAST WARNING MIGRATE TO SLAY.CO FOR YOUR OWN GOOD"


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 12, 2019)

wow theLichtenstein had this playful vibe i seriously thought she was just shitposting 

didn't expect any of that

are you in contact with admin?


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> wow theLichtenstein had this playful vibe i seriously thought she was just shitposting
> 
> didn't expect any of that
> 
> are you in contact with admin?


i have no contact with him idk why he doesnt just get on discord


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jul 12, 2019)

how come my spaghetti o's make lightning


----------



## MrCucumber (Jul 12, 2019)

How were the shops?


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

MrCucumber said:


> How were the shops?


going again today


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 12, 2019)

greycel invasion jfl


----------



## MrCucumber (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> going again today



Shit thread, you didn't even answer my question.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 12, 2019)

Over for so many men.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> THE MODS ARE FULL OF SHIT. ADMIN USES THIS SITE AND YOUR IPS TO MINE FOR BITCOIN THATS WHY ITS SO SLOW


how does that work?


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> i have no contact with him idk why he doesnt just get on discord


did they release a mass dox thread?


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> did they release a mass dox thread?


yeh


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 12, 2019)

sin said:


> yeh


are you referring to the 21 user doxes with just ip and email? or like the whole database?


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> are you referring to the 21 user doxes with just ip and email? or like the whole database?


idk the forum is closed now and i was sleeping. who knows what happened when i was sleep


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> are you referring to the 21 user doxes with just ip and email? or like the whole database?


https://lookism.net/forumdisplay.php?fid=3 u can see shitadvice here going straight to lookism.net doesnt work


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 12, 2019)

What the fuck went down?

How can I see if I was doxxed?


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

nvm host is down again


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> how does that work?



It's a form of malware that slows down and overheats your computer or other device your using, but allows Admin to mine more crypto coins. Which is why sometimes when your lurking lookism your CPU would be at 99-100% from being on that site alone.


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> What the fuck went down?
> 
> How can I see if I was doxxed?


hacker got the entire db with emails, ips


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 12, 2019)

love=everything said:


> hacker got the entire db with emails, ips



please explain this like I'm a retard(not far from the truth).

can I see somewhere if they have access to anything else other than my vpn/IP and fake email?


----------



## MrCucumber (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> please explain this like I'm a retard(not far from the truth).
> 
> can I see somewhere if they have access to anything else other than my vpn/IP and fake email?


no, dimez(the hacker) said he was gonna sell the DB for 20k (emails, ips, encrypted passwords(he doesnt have your full password)


You werent in the dox thread from yesterday though


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 12, 2019)

MrCucumber said:


>


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 12, 2019)

i have an account there which i havent used prob in over a year tbh. but doubt anything will happen ngl. t. foid drama all this is


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 12, 2019)

were ur posts about subliminals working legit or u fucking around? honestly cant tell whether ur delusional or just trolling


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> They were really dedicated to the lie, that had newer accounts to promote this "it's all an inside job" conspiracy
> 
> Here's another thread, unfortunately it was only archived at the first post and not the commets that came after
> 
> ...


I’m well aware they mine bitcoins tbh

It’s known since 2015 tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

over?


----------



## OldRooster (Jul 12, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i dont know what to believe anymore


I would say the same, except I was never under the illusion that I knew what was really happening behind the scenes.

I have no idea how bitcoin mining works. But if the mods were in some way exploiting the forum to mine bit coins, fine by me. So what?

:cage::goodfellas:kay:


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

MrCucumber said:


>


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 12, 2019)

*SurgeryMaxxing, dimez*

*Keep proving that all hackers are universally bunch of fat losers living in their basement who do this 24/7:








That's exactly what you are, you ethnic son of a raped to death whore.

Just reminds me of the time you said you're PSL 8 if you lose weight. If you truly **believed** that, you'd lose weight and stop being utterly invisible offline.

But as it stands, this is how everyone sees you IRL:




And that's what you'll continue to be until you inevitably pass away from a suicidal headshot, you depressed and bullied for life fat shitskin.





Stop coping that you're a "med", you feceskin in denial. I can easily spot coping shitskins online. They are always my easiest victims who can't handle any racepills. That's why you get triggered easily and project by calling other people niggers. I know you like the back of my pimp hand.





Reminder that you're still a KHHV loser and you'll never have this:





It can never be overstated how over it is for you. Kill yourself ASAP because it's not gonna get better, you greasy repugnant faggot.*


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

love=everything said:


> no, dimez(the hacker) said he was gonna sell the DB for 20k (emails, ips, encrypted passwords(he doesnt have your full password)
> 
> 
> You werent in the dox thread from yesterday though



Why exactly would someone buy that shit and to do what?


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Why exactly would someone buy that shit and to do what?


https://weleakinfo.com/ sells to something like this


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Jul 13, 2019)

Estimate the skull size of the hacker.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jul 13, 2019)

sin said:


> he has it but my life is already over and he already leaked the dox. idc anymore. i just putting the truth out there. its like doxxing a animal. nobody care
> If u want the discord there is more people talking there about what happened. if u want to know what is going on


who are the 20 other people he doxxed?


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Jul 13, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> who are the 20 other people he doxxed?



tommyshotgun, gottthagod, undisputed, bojack, bbcwhore, that one guy who always posted his pics and some other no name users.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 13, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> *But as it stands, this is how everyone sees you IRL:
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Looksmaxer (Jul 13, 2019)

How do you feel sin. You have no power here. You're a sneaky little kid. Lied to the admin and got yourself modded.


----------



## MrCucumber (Jul 16, 2019)

Looksmaxer said:


> How do you feel sin. You have no power here. You're a sneaky little kid. Lied to the admin and got yourself modded.


----------



## love=everything (Jul 16, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> tommyshotgun, gottthagod, undisputed, bojack, bbcwhore, that one guy who always posted his pics and some other no name users.


Jawnomics too
[


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> tommyshotgun, gottthagod, undisputed, bojack, bbcwhore, that one guy who always posted his pics and some other no name users.



Did they get pics from undisputed???

:glasses:


----------



## jumping_jock (Jul 16, 2019)

love=everything said:


> Jawnomics too
> [


which info was posted? just those meaningless emails and ip addresses or names, rl addresses etc?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

Lookism is back and Sin went back to there like a cuck

:cage:

Imagine going back to that shit hole after Admin's incompetence


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Jul 16, 2019)

love=everything said:


> Jawnomics too
> [



His jaw is so big. It has it's own location on google maps.

Why would he fear being doxxed?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

jumping_jock said:


> which info was posted? just those meaningless emails and ip addresses or names, rl addresses etc?



Addresses, Name...


----------



## love=everything (Jul 16, 2019)

jumping_jock said:


> which info was posted? just those meaningless emails and ip addresses or names, rl addresses etc?


His email was his name (unless fake name) and ip seemed like his real ip

Some super mods were the only ones legit doxxed


----------



## jumping_jock (Jul 16, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Addresses, Name...



jfl at stupid admin


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Jul 16, 2019)

jumping_jock said:


> which info was posted? just those meaningless emails and ip addresses or names, rl addresses etc?



They posted my full address, name, harassed my family, etc.


----------



## jumping_jock (Jul 16, 2019)

thank god I dilluted my posting on hundreds of alts


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Jul 16, 2019)

love=everything said:


> His email was his name (unless fake name) and ip seemed like his real ip
> 
> Some super mods were the only ones legit doxxed



Holy fuck, Jaw actually seems like the type of guy who would register on a site like this with his real email address.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 16, 2019)

How do you even know if you got doxxed or not? and why would anybody even bother or care about doxxing some low life Incels?

Just imagine what kind of lifeless Subhuman you have to be to do this shit.


----------



## Soontm (Jul 16, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> tommyshotgun, gottthagod, undisputed, bojack, bbcwhore, that one guy who always posted his pics and some other no name users.



Undisputed doxxed a dream came true lmao. Bojack plastered the whole site with his face so doesnt matter. So can we finally get a pic of undisputed?


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 16, 2019)

jumping_jock said:


> thank god I dilluted my posting on hundreds of alts



Why did it take you so long to join this site? Are you on or off your meds?


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 16, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Addresses, Name...


of whom?


----------



## Einon (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

Claire Violet said:


> of whom?



Apparently, Sin's (The hacker mentioned his name), Persephone's, Quemirasman's, those are the ones I saw. Onechoice possibly too since he left the forum crying like a little baby, but it could just be because he's in his teens and gets afraid of anything out of his control


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 16, 2019)

Did undisputed really got doxxed?


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 16, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Apparently, Sin's (The hacker mentioned his name), Persephone's, Quemirasman's, those are the ones I saw. Onechoice possibly too since he left the forum crying like a little baby, but it could just be because he's in his teens and gets afraid of anything out of his control


I just want to know if the scripts they embedded in their posts somehow got everyone who viewed them to install some sort of backdoor to our PC's and got access to our files. If they only were able to dox users who used their real e-mails, then it's not such a big deal. If it's the former, then all of us who didn't use proxies are fucked.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

Claire Violet said:


> I just want to know if the scripts they embedded in their posts somehow got everyone who viewed them to install some sort of backdoor to our PC's and got access to our files. If they only were able to dox users who used their real e-mails, then it's not such a big deal. If it's the former, then all of us who didn't use proxies are fucked.



According to the harcker himself the only people who got fucked up were the ones who opened their PMs, everyone else only got IP and email doxxed. But I don't understand shit about this so I've no idea if it's possible to do that just by opening a thread that they posted the links, I highly doubt though, otherwise, they could just post that shit on any forum and get everyone, I guess


----------



## spark (Jul 16, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Did they get pics from undisputed???
> 
> :glasses:


Nobody got doxxed, undisputed had his fake email (something like dcsadcsfv@dcafda.com) and a fake IP address, a German one leaked. Few got their real email leaked but 80% had a fake email anyways. That is the whole "dox".


mouthbreatheraf said:


> Did undisputed really got doxxed?


no


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 16, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> According to the harcker himself the only people who got fucked up were the ones who opened their PMs, everyone else only got IP and email doxxed. But I don't understand shit about this so I've no idea if it's possible to do that just by opening a thread that they posted the links, I highly doubt though, otherwise, they could just post that shit on any forum and get everyone, I guess


like just opened them, or replied? I replied, but without including the shit they sent me. Both dimez and surgermax just sent me my fake email and ip. Lookism wasn't secured obv. The admin should repent for this.


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 16, 2019)

Lots of info on The Liechtensteiner mod was leaked on discord, various account names, and fake female names he used depending on which email account, legit names that linked to social media accounts, that were either Liechtensteiner himself or people close to him, and dimez was sifting through his gmail at one point. 

Ultimately, there were certain people more targeted than others for personal reasons, that we may never know. Dimez said ultimately, most people had no reason to worry because there was only about 2 dozen or so people he despises on Lookism. But he mainly did this for fun, and to expose how easy it is to exploit lookism security holes, and how ancient the server was.

In a strange way, it was a good thing all this happened because it coerced Admin into action.

Notice how juicily Admin ditched that "it was an inside job the the mods" narrative. All the Super mods who had their positions before the doxx/ddos are still Mods now.

Which shows that it was a lie Admin concocted to conceal his embarrassment over how easy it is to gain Administrative control of the forum.

All the bitcoin he has received over the years, and he opted to neglect the forum. And he thinks he deserves $20k for that cesspool of a forum, that is abysmally run?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

Claire Violet said:


> like just opened them, or replied? I replied, but without including the shit they sent me. Both dimez and surgermax just sent me my fake email and ip. Lookism wasn't secured obv. The admin should repent for this.



According to them opening the PM was enough.

It's over boyo, time to set fire on all your devices


----------



## Deleted member 351 (Jul 16, 2019)

Lookism.net still wont load for me dont know why you fags think it works


----------



## striker (Jul 16, 2019)

when will it be back up and running


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 17, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> she


----------

